# Eye dominance



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

If I am right eye dominant, which hand should I be holding the frame of the slingshot and which hand should I be pulling the bands with?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hold in left hand and draw back bands with the right . Your right dominant eye will be close to top band .


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Left hand hold. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------

